# Recommendation for good place to stay in Antrim



## Carmel (23 Jun 2009)

Hi

I'm looking for a recommendation for a good town to base ourselves in for a holiday close to the Giant's Causeway area of Antrim. We'll be looking for self-catering accommodation and have a one-year old so night-life isn't a priority. Somewhere with a couple of nice restaurants and decent shops would be good. 

We've heard Portrush can be a bit rough, can anyone advise on this? What is Coleraine like?

Thanks

C


----------



## Guest128 (24 Jun 2009)

Stayed in Ballycastle last year which is a nice spot. Its not that big but is very friendly. Its close to all the main Antrim tourist spots like the distillery, Carrick-a-something rope bridge, Dunluce castle etc. You can also get  aferry to Raitlin island from there. Very nice restaurant called Quay 26 by the marina. 

Agree on your Portrush comment, heard that as well....


----------



## Carmel (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that, have been having a look at Ballycastle and it looks nice alright, think it might be what we're looking for.

C


----------



## Carmel (20 Sep 2009)

Hi
Well, we're just back from a week's holiday in Ballycastle, Co. Antrim and would like to recommend it as as lovely town and a great base for exploring the Antrim Coast. We were very lucky to have good weather all week and it was an easy drive to Carrickarede rope bridge, Dunluce Castle, Giant's Causeway, Glenarriff Forest Park, Mussenden Temple / Downhill Estate and Fair Head. A day trip to Rathlin Island is also recommended. The Central Wine Bar restaurant had fantastic food (we thought it was better than Quay 26). 

Ballycastle also has a lovely beach and children's playground was we found it very family friendly.

C


----------



## galway. (20 Sep 2009)

hey ballygally castle hotel,just outside larne 5-10mins, its 40mmins from belfast, 
i went with my partner 0 mmonth old and 7 yr old, found it was a lovely relaxing place , lots close by like parks... causeway 50mins away. glenoe waterfall park half hour away 
it cost us 300 euro for three nights, two double joining rooms very big. ill def be going back


----------



## Manuel (27 Mar 2012)

Hi,
Just wondering has anyone holidayed in Antrim with the family and could you recommend any particular accommodation? We are two adults and 4 kids so straight away our options are limited.
Our preference would be for one week self-catering, or maybe an apart-hotel, or a hotel with adjoining rooms.

We're just looking for a base, so anywhere from Belfast to Portrush, and preferably close to the sea ...

Hope someone can help.

Thanks!
/M.


----------

